# Embarrassed, need ideas...



## vangel34 (Sep 17, 2009)

I just ordered lots of beautiful plants from aquariumplants.com, however I am not very good at aquascaping but I couldn't imagine using plastic plants, yuk. I'm almost embarrassed to show this pic as all of you have such beautiful aquascapes.

Here's a list of plants that I have ordered or already had in my tank and the last pic I took of my aquarium. I'm looking for ideas, one of the things I'm concerned about is the placement of my malaysian driftwood, maybe it's just too big and needs to come out, but I love it.

My new and existing plants are:
anubias nana and nana petite, crypt wendtii, money wort, tiger lotus, bacopa australis, cabomba green, glossostigma, Lloydiella, pennywort, heteranthera stargrass, telanthera rosefolia, marsilea quadrifolia (dwarf), sagittaria subulata (dwarf), rosette sword (parviflorus V. tropica), red myrio and java fern.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

dont be silly  we dont all have beautiful aquascapes, myself included.
welcome to the forum, and nice rainbow by the way!

you may want to move the driftwood off center and towards the back? Pieces of wood like that are fairly flexible, try flipping it around in other positions and see how that looks for you.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

When you planted your new plants I hope you remembered not to plant them in one big clump. Take about 2-3 stems and plant separately about 1/4" apart. They can be in general area together. This way they will have enough water around the stems in the substrate so they won't rot. They will also have enough light filtering down to grow well. Also the Java Ferns, and anubias should not have their rhizomes buried in the substrate.

I've organized your list in a general way, in case you didn't know. I think you will do fine. We are all learning here. Even the people that are amazing are still learning! 

Foreground:
glossostigma, marsilea quadrifolia (dwarf), nana petite, and anubias nana

Midground
crypt wendtii, sagittaria subulata (dwarf), tiger lotus, and java fern. Money wort, pennywort, heteranthera stargrass, & Lloydiella are also good from midground as long as you keep them trimmed.

Background:
bacopa australis, cabomba green, rosette sword (parviflorus V. tropica), red myrio, telanthera rosefolia,


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

you need to remember one thing... we all got to where we are today from practice and lots of reading and research. when i first started it was messy now its organized and well planned. you too through patience and practice will get to were you wanna go as long as you dont give up. nobody here will hammer your pics but will give you advice on how make it better organized. and they will give you encouragement. keep practicing, asking for advice, and making improvements and one day you to will be helping somebody else. most of all have fun


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

that looks like hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol jk its a great start and you will find that you are creative. it took me bout 8 trys with different tanks and i got one that i really like and its only a few weeks old see my post. bratyboys 29 or something like that lol


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi vangel34,

We all get better with practice, the more I try and experiment the more I improve.....sometimes! You might like you tank better if you add a background to the back so the eye is not distracted by the filter, etc. If the tank is full I use black plastic, it is available at the local fish store (LFS) in various heights which they cut to the length I request and and I tape it to the outside back. If the tank is empty, I use paint the outside black on the back.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

What ever you are about to go through, believe me we all done it.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

armedbiggiet said:


> What ever you are about to go through, believe me we all done it.


oh so true!!!!


----------



## vangel34 (Sep 17, 2009)

Here's an update with the new plants. The stargrass isn't doing so hot, I'll probably end up losing it. I don't have test kits yet for DH/KH, iron, or phosphates yet but I'm hoping to get those soon.

I'm thinking of taking out the big center piece of driftwood and finding a plant to be the centerpiece. I know I need to move some things around and get more marsilea. Maybe use my HUGE crypt wendtii in the center. I will also be adding posterboard for back ground but I wanted some input before I did maintenance tomorrow.

Where would you go with this? What plants would you add? I'll probably be ordering more plants in a few weeks. I'm really starting to learn what plants will tolerate my light levels and high PH levels but I seem to be getting better at this, lol.


----------



## eleontie (Dec 8, 2008)

I would be please with such a tank , not embarrassed.
If you can keep those stem plants healthy, try trimming them into more organized bushes. I know that requires quite some patience to get it right but the result is worth it.


----------



## vangel34 (Sep 17, 2009)

eleontie said:


> I would be please with such a tank , not embarrassed.
> If you can keep those stem plants healthy, try trimming them into more organized bushes. I know that requires quite some patience to get it right but the result is worth it.


Thanks! That's something I want to try but I know I'll have to take out the large driftwood if I want to go for that look which I'm kinda leaning towards anyway. I'm letting my stems grow a bit so I have long enough cuttings to replant. I will probably give them another week to grow before I trim them down.


----------

